# Id this tree?



## stihlloggin (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello, just wondering if someone can tell what kind of tree this is. we ordered a few from a nursery this spring and they are supposed to be Paulownia trees but dont look like any of the pictures on the internet. Thank you


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 20, 2009)

wen you cut it it looks like this tom trees:jawdrop:


----------



## S Mc (Jun 20, 2009)

This is a picture of the Pawlonia tree leaf. Quite different from yours.

http://www.cas.vanderbilt.edu/bioimages/species/pato2.htm#Leaf

Sylvia


----------



## nytreeman (Jun 20, 2009)

looks like sumac


----------



## nytreeman (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## S Mc (Jun 20, 2009)

I also am thinking it resembles a sumac.

http://www.naturephoto-cz.eu/pic/ceteri/rhus-typhina-32024.jpg



Sylvia


----------



## nytreeman (Jun 20, 2009)

A 3 year old sumac in my back yard,already over 20 ft tall,(the stove pipe is 18',don't know why I let it grow,kind of pretty folage, especially in the fall when they turn orange/red.
But beware of Sumacs as they are *very* invasive,weedy trees,they sucker like mad!


----------



## stihlloggin (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------

